# Stealth mri



## rdoll (Feb 23, 2015)

Is there a special code to use when an MRI of the brain is performed using the STEALTH protocol?  Or is it just the regular code for an MRI of the brain (70551-70553)?


----------



## Dh901 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Stealth MRI*

http://www.neurospinewi.com/newsletters/stealthsystem.html


----------

